# ( Pink ) Pickled Radishes and Onions with Jalapeno



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2021)

( Pink ) Pickled Radishes and Onions with Jalapeno

As kids mom always gave us sliced cukes and radishes in a dish of vinegar, that is probably why I love lots of things pickled.

So came across this recipe for Pink Pickled Radishes and Onions by a lady called Stacey
Sounded really good but of coarse I had to add diced Jalapeno.

Came out very good , But next time adding 1 more jalapeno

This is just for the fridge as I did not water process , wanted to see if I liked them first, I do so next time I will process.

Had some tonight with supper on a bed of Alfalfa Sprouts, see post for Broiled Haddock







There is no coloring in this it is the dye from the radish skins , must be why she called it Pink

Thanks for looking
David


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 18, 2021)

DRKs, Nice job !


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 18, 2021)

Damn it man!!! Youre the one who got me off my butt to make pepper jelly. Looks like I'm about to be off my butt again.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 18, 2021)

Yup. Looks great.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks great David . I did a few jars last year just using Al's fridge pickle recipe . 
Yup , it will take all the color out of the radish . They're really good too .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> DRKs, Nice job !


Thanks crazymoon for the like and the comment

They are tasty , but needs a little more heat

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks


 crazzycajun


For the like 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> Damn it man!!! Youre the one who got me off my butt to make pepper jelly. Looks like I'm about to be off my butt again.



 Thanks mr-whipple for the wow and the comment

I know I know , but doing preserves are so much fun 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yup. Looks great.



Thanks edge for the like and the comment

They are good 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great David . I did a few jars last year just using Al's fridge pickle recipe .
> Yup , it will take all the color out of the radish . They're really good too .
> View attachment 516714



Thanks Rich for the comment

Yes they do bleach out , but good flavor.
I only used to eat them raw or soaked in vinegar , so this is the next best thing

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2021)

Tonights supper with the pickles






						Broiled Haddock with Lemon Onion Sauce, Turmeric and Fried Egg Rice and Pickled Radish Onion and Jalapeno
					

Broiled Haddock with Lemon Onion Sauce, Turmeric and Fried Egg Rice and Pickled Radish Onion and Jalapeno  3 Nice Haddock fillets , cut in half with salt and pepper and dots of butter broiled for 7 minutes. While this is cooking fried onions , added lemon juice , dry mustard and cracked pepper...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





David


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 18, 2021)

I love quick pickles


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2021)

Mmm, they look good. And you know I like pickled veggies!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 19, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I love quick pickles



Thanks Fueling for the like and the comment

This was really my first time as I was not sure if I would like them. I do , 
so I will process them next time

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 19, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Mmm, they look good. And you know I like pickled veggies!



Thanks Steve for the comment

I know you do  , and these are good, it said to boil the sauce than add veg. Boil for 2 more minutes, or put in veg and remove from heat
if you want crunchy. Next time if I do them this way I will put veggies right in bottles than add the boiling sauce, as I like mine with a good crunch

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks


 daveomak


For the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks


 Johnny Ray

For the like

David


----------

